# what prop do you run with 20hp suzuki



## merceric (Aug 15, 2021)

what prop do you run with 20hp suzuki,my best is a stainless solas 10p. 2nd best is a 4 blade 10p solas alum.


----------



## Cullen904 (Jul 26, 2016)

The stainless 10p... Is it stainless as well? I've run stainless 4 blades on all my smaller motors and enjoyed the hold, but wondering if there's any more top end or rpm gain with the 3 blade?


----------



## merceric (Aug 15, 2021)

my 10p stainless is 2mph faster,10p 4 blade alm holds a better bite.i use my 10 stainless most of the time you touch one thing with the alm and it will nick.


----------

